# Grade these 3 CRS



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

give me your opinions on what grade these CRS are, thanks.

A)









B)









C)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

A) A-S depends how you looks at it
B) SS
C) S+


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

V band , No Entry (single Hino) and Double Hino


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> V band , No Entry (single Hino) and Double Hino


the last one is a narrow-v, not a double hino.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

if you have a crs who has on one side a Vband/tigertooth and on the other side its a hino symbol, do u grade it as the lower type?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> if you have a crs who has on one side a Vband/tigertooth and on the other side its a hino symbol, do u grade it as the lower type?


Yah unfortunately it's not a hinomaru. The hino is a representation of their flag, which symbolizes the sun


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Good to know  i have 4- one i have is a no entry hinomaru, and one has a tiger tooth on one side with no tooth on the other, and one is V band with no v on the other side, and one is a full vband


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> A) A-S depends how you looks at it
> B) SS
> C) S+


Well for Toronto standards Frank these are

A)S+
B)SS
C)S+

sadly..


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

A) a colourwise, i'd say it's B
b)ss
c)s~s+


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Well for Toronto standards Frank these are
> 
> A)S+
> B)SS
> ...


lol, how is your grading so different from mine other than A which i did say depends how you look at it.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> A) A-S depends how you looks at it
> B) SS
> C) S+


are you sure the last one is s+ not hino? coz it has a whiteline in the middle. I bought hinos from anna aka bettafuro and she gave me 4 of that kind


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> are you sure the last one is s+ not hino? coz it has a whiteline in the middle. I bought hinos from anna aka bettafuro and she gave me 4 of that kind


You grade shrimp from the lowest expressed grade. It doesn't matter what it expresses The red touches to the bottom of the body.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I still say that last one is Hinomaru....

Take a look at the crystal grading charts and feature charts on this website....
http://www.planetinverts.com

It shows the 3 definitions of Hinomaru/No Entry/Double No Entry) very clearly.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to clarify a Hinomaru has a spot like the Japanese flag and a No Entry has a white line through the spot like a do not enter sign. 
The second pic is a Hino not the last pic.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hinomaru means "Circle of the Sun" - if there's a white line through it, it's not a hinomaru


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> are you sure the last one is s+ not hino? coz it has a whiteline in the middle. I bought hinos from anna aka bettafuro and she gave me 4 of that kind


double check your purchases to make sure what you get is what you've paid for.
It can ONLY be graded a hinomaru if the underbelly is completely white, with a red circle on the back.


----------

